
Show HN: Gravity – Kubernetes snapshots for on-premise deployments - twakefield
https://github.com/gravitational/gravity
======
alexk
Hey Everyone,

We are excited to have Gravity open sourced!

Gravity powers many production on-premise deployments for several years by
now, and we hope it will be helpful to the community as well!

------
bassman9000
[https://gravitational.com/gravity/documentation](https://gravitational.com/gravity/documentation)
is 404ing

[https://gravitational.com/gravity/docs/overview/](https://gravitational.com/gravity/docs/overview/)
working fine.

~~~
alexwolfe
thanks, where did you find the link for:
[https://gravitational.com/gravity/documentation](https://gravitational.com/gravity/documentation)

------
cstoku
+1

